# Pregnant Platy (Help and Feedback Needed)



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey I know i have a pregnant platy in my tank and its been about 3 weeks or more since shes swelled up pretty good.
Im not sure exactly how far down the road she is and when to take her out or put her in the hatchery.
I was sucessful last time but i was a bit late and had to remove her after she dropped her first 5 fry (which got eaten).
Shes got a sack of clear jelly right behind her stomach which is getting darker. I am pretty sure I should do something soon because some of the fish realize she is going to deliver.
The father platy seems to be guarding her from another male platy which keeps pestering her and attempting to nip at her.
Fortunately the father platy is noticably larger and scares the pestering platy away most of the time.
I will have a pic or two up soon and i would like to know if u guys have any feedback or tips to boost my chances of sucession.

thanks

plasma19


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds to me like you need to move her soon.
Many people use the breeder traps for the moms, but I have much more success with a small 5-10 gal loaded with fine leaved plants for my mom's. There is much less stress on them. I will usually move them at least a week or even 2 before, so they are calm for the birthing. I seem to get a much higher survival rate. As I think the fry are stronger for it too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

^^^^^listen to her^^^^^

the one or two times that i have used the rbeeder nets, they were way more trouble than they were worth. the waste from the fish as well as noneaten food just sit on the bottom of the net and takes FOREVER to clean them out. algae also grows on the sides of the net and because it is pourous, it takes even longer to scrub the algae out. mine is stained from the algae. i would deff. get a small tank and fill it with lots of fine leafed plants o aid her pregnency. good luck with her. 

Andrew


----------



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the quick responses
yea putting her in a seperate tank and not the breeders trap makes more sense since she wont feel as stressed.


----------

